# converting videos for ipod touch



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a 4g Ipod touch that I would like to put some videos on, but Itunes won't (or can't) convert them for me.  One of them is an old video of my Granny (who died in 2003) and is the only video I have of her.  I don't know the format, but how can I convert it to something that Itunes will recognize so I put it on my ipod?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

First, you need to find out the format.

Then you'll have to get software that can convert that format to MP4. Quicktime can convert most formats, and there are probably _hundreds_ of other programs that can do so as well.


----------

